# Help finding Mangrove snapper



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

Need help looking for and finding black snapper. Any suggestions or advise?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Inshore or offshore? I personally dont do well with them inshore but Im sure they are around and Ive caught some from the T-pier as well as around Sikes. However, they are bigger offshore and Ive done well by chumming them up.

They can be picky and leader shy. Get them chummed up, use no more then 20lb fluro and you may have to drop down to 12lb. No swivels, use a uni to uni and a size 1 or 1/0 light wire circle hook. Use pieces of what ever ever you are using for chum as bait and free line it into the slick. Keep letting the bait drift naturally (no weight). If you dont, and stop the bait from drifting naturally a mangrove will probably turn its nose on it.

Oh yeah, get out there tonight if you can, they love eating at night on a full moon!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

JD, that was the most informative paragraph of Black Snapper advice I think I have ever come across. If we could hand out gold stars, I would give you one for this post. Thanks for keeping us on the bite!


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I caught 2 good sized ones last night under the 3MB on white gulp shrimp. One got off as I was pulling it into the yak, but the other ended up in the cooler. I've never caught them before and didn't even know what they were!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chumming up mangroves and getting a box full on light tackle is one of my favorite things to do, well eating a box full of mangrove is actually one of my favorite things to do! Unfortunately its hard to do that from a yak! Getting a good chum slick going is next to impossible in a kayak and anchoring up offshore is a PITA so I dont do it.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

We caught huge Mangroves at Paradise Hole on Thursday.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Inshore or offshore? I personally dont do well with them inshore but Im sure they are around and Ive caught some from the T-pier as well as around Sikes. However, they are bigger offshore and Ive done well by chumming them up.
> 
> They can be picky and leader shy. Get them chummed up, use no more then 20lb fluro and you may have to drop down to 12lb. No swivels, use a uni to uni and a size 1 or 1/0 light wire circle hook. Use pieces of what ever ever you are using for chum as bait and free line it into the slick. Keep letting the bait drift naturally (no weight). If you dont, and stop the bait from drifting naturally a mangrove will probably turn its nose on it.
> 
> Oh yeah, get out there tonight if you can, they love eating at night on a full moon!



Thanks for advice JD.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> Thanks for advice JD.


That is dead on good advice, fishing full moon night on the bottom with live shrimp is definitely the best, but I love day chumming if the Red Snapper don't take over the show!

I had a great crew of assigned kids fishing the Hargreaves Tourney and the we won the Mangrove divsion at 8.sumtin lbs, dang thing hit my flat line rig for kings, wire leader, trouble hook and a dead menhaden floating the surface.

The fish gods were upon us this day!

Jimmy


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

jjam said:


> That is dead on good advice, fishing full moon night on the bottom with live shrimp is definitely the best, but I love day chumming if the Red Snapper don't take over the show!
> 
> I had a great crew of assigned kids fishing the Hargreaves Tourney and the we won the Mangrove divsion at 8.sumtin lbs, dang thing hit my flat line rig for kings, wire leader, trouble hook and a dead menhaden floating the surface.
> 
> ...


excellent


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mikvi said:


> We caught huge Mangroves at Paradise Hole on Thursday.


We caught nothing but big mangroves last summer the last time we went to the Antares . Using Squid right off the bottom. They were there thick that day


----------

